# Nelson's Lame



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

BAH! Depressing! 

I got a phone call at work today, from the barn - and of course, when you get those phone calls, they can't be good. The news was, Nelson's lame. My heart sunk - oh my gosh.

The barn help noticed when they were turning all the horses out. They open the stall doors and the horses make a B-line from their stalls to the pasture - well, today, when they opened Nelson's door, he just stood there and didn't budge.

That's when they looked him over and voila - there was the cause. His hind right leg was extremely swollen. 

So, I contacted my Vet and had her go out there *yes, while I was at work* and she took care of him for me. She believes he has a sprain. No sign of breakage or anything severe. No cuts, nothing of that sort.

So he is on stall rest until he shows significant improvement. He is on bute, banamine and getting poulticed every 12 hours *The poultice stays on for 12 hours* 

Starting Monday, he will be getting Nitrofurazone wraps, twice a day for 1 hour each - and we'll go from there.

*sigh*


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

ohh.. sad.. yeah my mare Roxxi, turned up lame today too.. it SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

oh no i hope he gets better soon !!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

aww poor Nelson! I have had the worst luck this past year with lameness... seems like a bunch of people have.

At least it doesn't seem too serious. Hopefully he will be back to work in no time!

what a nice barn you have to have them notice that your horse is hurt! Hard to find in my area. "Wait, when did Uma get this abcess?" "oh, I didn't even notice" GRR.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^i dont think my BO even knows what an abcess is ! the guy who does chores can tell if a horse is pretty off though, better than nothing i guess

how long does your vet think he has to be on stall rest for ? or is that just up in the air ?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ugh gypsygirl it's so frustrating isn't it? Having my horses at home is so much better 

Anyway back on topic. lol. yeah how low is he out for?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That sucks Drew! I've been very lucky with my new barn and their knowledge, kindess and generosity. I don't know what I would do if I were at a place where they paid no attention, or didn't know *As far as I am concerned, they shouldn't be running a facility* 

I'm very thankful to have a barn where they not only take good care of Boo, but do it without extra cost. 

My Vet didn't say how long he has to be on rest, but the "Instructions" that were left with me state "Until Significant Improvement"

Yesterday he was on 2 grams of bute, twice a day - and today he is on 1 gram twice a day. 

The barn is Poulticing him for me. They wrapped him yesterday and are doing so again today for me. I offered to pay and the barn said no. I offered to buy my own Poultice, and the barn said not to worry about it.

I think I'll have to do something to for their generosity and kindness.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

watch the poultice. i dont know how long they are doing it for, but some horses become skin sore from it. i have had it happen. just so you/they know to look out for that.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I appreciate it.

Unfortunately, the barn is a 45 minute drive away for me so I cannot be out there on a regular basis throughout 1 day. It's once for me, twice is pushing it. So I have to rely on the barn.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah, that really sucks MIE. Zeus is sore right now because of a bad trim. The farrier cut his toes too short and while they look fine while on the ground, when you pick his hoof up you can see it's a bit red near the front, and was just too close to the quick. He's still rideable, and we can continue with our lessons and normal riding but I hate knowing his ouchy. And oh the joys of calling a know it all farrier who hates being told what to do. If he listens to me and leaves his toes longer next time we'll kep him, but if not time to look for another one, bleh.

It may not be as serious, but I feel you pain. 
Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh I feel your pain Kim! Sandie was lame for a couple months due to an abscess and then splints right on the tail of that!! :-( Lots of stall rest and hand walking for her and the vet gave me Surpass (anti inflammatory) to use and wrapped her legs every night, it worked wonders and we're back to jumping again!!

Wishing Nelson a swift recovery!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Not to go against your vet but, with an injury like that instead of poulticing and using sweat wraps it is much more advisable to be using cold therapy and if needed using a plain standing wrap. Your treatment regiment right now is telling the body two entirely different things and you are actually slowing healing. With the bute AND banamine (both of which essentially have the same purpose, I'm unsure why you need both) you are telling the body to reduce inflammation. With the heat processes topically on the skin you are telling the body to rev up and create more inflammatory response! With any soft tissue injury you want to reduce inflammation as much as possible, this means cold hosing and icing as much as humanly possible, keeping him on a full dose of bute twice a day (2 grams) and then bandaging between icing! On a horse with a very similar injury and the a fore mentioned treatment regime the horse was back to work in four weeks.
Personally, were it me, I would get a second opinion on the injury. Was it ultrasounded? X-rayed? I am very sketchy on the diagnosis and treatment...



Good luck!! It is so tough having an injured horse!! Mine just got caught up in a fence so I feel your pain!!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Not to go against your vet but, with an injury like that instead of poulticing and using sweat wraps it is much more advisable


poultice is cold.... thats why the one brand is called "like ice"...and it is believe me, that stuff is COLD!

and i didnt see anything about sweat wrapping but maybe i missed that


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Anebel - 

My Vet specifically said on the instructions "Cold Poultice" but the barn did a warm. The wrap was on before I got to the barn after I got out of work, and I really do not know much about Poulticing at all - so I just went with what I was told by the barn owner. 

The Instructions also said BUTE, and nothing was mentioned of Banamine - but the Barn gave him Banaime. 

I thought cold was what it was supposed to be because of the extreme swelling and since that is what my vet specified, but the BO and her Daughter seemed to know how to handle the case.

I think the barn is doing more damage than good as what you are saying.

~~~~

I just got back from the barn and took the wrap off. I had to use a wet rag to get all that damned mud off of his leg. The wrap was on his entire canon bone *between his hock and his ankle*. The swelling is vitrually gone on his leg - except his hock.

His hock, is still 2x larger than it should be. He is standing on his leg, and he is even walking slowly. I waked him a little bit in the isle way to see his movement. The big issue is, I cannot touch his hock what-so-ever. Even the slightest touch, he ends up in extreme pain. I touch the inside of his hock, and he swings his leg up like a dog does when they want to wee on something. I can touch the outside fine, but I cannot the inside.

Even if I wanted xrays or an ultrasound, I do not think there is anyway that the vet will beable to get any devises near his hock long enough for him to withstand. 

I am very worried about his hock.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OK - I have to make some corrections, for I misunderstood what I was told by the barn yesterday.

They put a cold Poultice on him. I thought it was warm, because when I touched his leg with the wrap on, there was heat - but that was my misunderstanding.

So yes, the barn is doing a cold poultice on his leg. They are going to try to get the Poultice on his hock, if he will let them touch it that is. 

The Banamine, my Vet freaked out when I told her they gave him Banamine. She said that she specifically said NO Banamine, only a low dose of bute - nothing more, nothing less.

She said cold hosing, but because it is very cold here right now, she advices ice cell wraps, or taking a towel and wetting it down, leaving it outside for a bit and then taking that and wrapping it on his leg/hock area for an hour.

When it warms up some, cold hosing for sure.

So I told the Barn Owner just now on the phone what my Vet said and they will go with it.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope Nelson gets better soon MIE


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ugh, i feel bad for you. this is why im grateful i can hear myself what the vet says and do it all myself too instead of relying on people who may not know what theyre doing....


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say that the barn I board at doesn't know what they are doing. I misunderstood the Poultice being warm when in reality it was cold. 

The Banamine, yeah - but it'll be ok now that I was able to have that cleared up by my Vet. 

They are taking great care of him for me, and keeping a close eye on his condition for me and doing more for him, than what I could be doing. It is rough that I am 45 minutes away, and it is hard for me to sit here at home not able to see him and be with him when I want - but I know he is in good hands.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

***sending well wishes and carrots Nelson's way!***


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks HITS.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and Sandie also wanted me to send him one of these from her as well ;-)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww, that is so sweet  I'll let Nelson know


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope he heals fast! My mare was layed up for about a month, maybe a little bit more, with a splint, but then she was fine. I sold her in November,though.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Just throwing this out there...

VivoAnimals - VivoZeoCompleteEQ

It is a bit more pricey, but it is a life saver. It helps Bear a lot with his stocking up problem. It also got my boy, who couldnt walk when I first got him, galloping out in the field soundly. They stuff really does work. =]

Hope Nelson gets better soon! Im sorry that he is lame. I know how you feel though. "/


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL the dreaded call... I need to start calling my boarders just to tell them their horse looked cute today so they stop dreading my phone calls. lol

Hope your horse gets well soon!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm on my way out to see the man again. I hope the swelling has gone down in his Hock -


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Awww! Poor Nelson.
MIE...
I hope your guy is doing better today. Give him extra loves while he is down!
Halfpass


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I will, thanks darling *hugs*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

How is Mr. Nelson today?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay! So glad the vet cleared that up - sounds like a much better treatment program!
I hope he has lots of toys in his stall!! Good luck!


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh no thats not good! Hope he feels better and is getting better!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope all is well at the barn today. Nelson is on the mend and everything is going as it should 


Big hug







for you and some "







Get well" dust for Nelson


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your love, greatly appreciated!

I went out to the barn today, and he took a bit of a turn for the worse. I kick myself for it, because I took him out of his stall yesterday and today, he doesn't even want to stand on his leg, nor move.

I blame myself, should of left him alone in his stall.

The swelling in his hock, no change. Hasn't gone down and it is still quite warm to the touch. So we did a cold poultice on it today and wrapped it up. I gave him his bute and spent time with him.

He wasn't eating at first, nor was he interested in his grain. Odd. We took his temp, it was 101.8. His water buckets were empty though when I arrived, and I filled them back up, so I know he's drinking.

So we'll just keep doing what we're doing, cold poultice daily and his bute. This time, I wont move him out of his stall. 

I hope tomorrow he'll be able to stand back on it like he was yesterday. Today though, he has allowed me to touch his hock and his leg without him swinging it up and out with pain. So we were able to handle his leg without fear of getting swiped in the chest or face. 

But he's not standing on it at all like he was yesterday - and I blame myself for that.

I'm worried about his temperature, at first his gut was quite tight and his nostrils were tight. Gums were normal though, and he was active and screaming as usual for his buddies that were all outside.

Then after we poulticed his hock and wrapped it up, he started eating his hay and he even ate some of his grain. He drank some as well.

His pee is quite dark though - is that normal for winter time?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Aww poor Nelson. 

that's interesting that his pee is dark... Usually when a horse drinks a lot it "de-concentrates" and turns a lighter color. So, hmm... I'm curious about the answer, too. Maybe it has something to do with him not eating? Is he eating his hay?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh no! I'm sorry it's getting worse :-(

Ben goes lame with annoying frequency, but never anything serious. He just is overly sensetive and even small scrapes and cuts make him sore. I'll take that to a serious issue anyday! The pony I used to lease had a stone bruise, and because he was limping he stepped weird on the hard winter ground and hurt his tendon. It took a year but he's completely sound (unfortunately he has no one to ride him, too silly for complete beginners and too bombproof for a more experienced rider. What he needs is a kid who can WTC and a bit of jumping, he really teaches kids how to safely jump a course!)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

ColdFlex Vet Wrap from SmartPak Equine

MIEventer, sorry to hear about Nelson. Swelling is always so tricky to treat. Above is a product I used when my horse's leg was swollen last year. It's a re-wrapable bandage that is really effective on drawing out heat. It draws out so much heat that the outside of the bandage sometimes steams while the inside of the leg is cold to the touch. In the dead of winter when cold hosing just plain sucks, it's by far the next best thing. You can leave it on all day like a standing wrap. 

Be very careful with Bute. If Nelson is at all prone to ulcers, Bute can really mess up a tummy if you use it for more than a few days. If you absolutely need to Bute, get something preventive like Smartgut to protect his stomach. If Nelson will eat bananas, that works too. 

Good luck.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the product link MyBoyPuck - I'll look into that!

Nelson is finicky, very - I've been giving him Yogurt in a seringe and he eats his mint tums like he does a cookie. He gets 5 whenever he gets buted.

He hates the seringes - when he sees a seringe in my hand, he'll turn around and stuff his face into the corner of his stall. We'll play ring around the rosie for a few until I can finally grab him to make him stand still for me to administer. lol.

Poor guy  My heart is just broken.

I pray that tomorrow he'll be standing on his leg again like he was yesterday, and that the poultice is helping the swelling. I'm worried about his temp and how he showed signs of stress *sigh*


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I second the cold wrap MyBoyPuck posted. Awesome product!

I'm so sorry you and Nelson are going through this! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks JumpingTheMoon 

I stressed all night, didn't get much sleep and I have a full days work ahead of me *sigh* I worried all night about Nelson. I stressed about his temperature and if it has gone up, is there anyone at the barn who will catch it? What if he colics, will anyone catch it?

I cannot be there until after I get out at 5:00pm. 

I call the barn, but I only get the answering machine. Nelson's my Best Friend and I cannot handle knowing that he is in pain and stressed out. He gets stressed out when all his Buddies get turned out, while he has to remain in his stall. 

He calms down and it quite quiet when I am there with him, but since I'll be at work - who'll be there to take care of him? 

I'm stressing. I know the BO is there, but she cannot tend to him all day until I show up - *sigh*


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Aww hon hang in there! I know it's tough. It's normal to worry like that about your partner. He's going to be ok, I just know it. One of those speed bumps in the windy road of horses. Do you know any of the other boarders you could possibly have check in on him? Or maybe you can take a quick lunch break and check on him.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This is not what I was hoping to read:-( I was hoping the temp is down swelling is down everything is going to be OK. Hope thats what you find when you go see him 
I wonder if its him being stressed and pacing the stall when his buds go out thats causing more problems. Do you think sedating him for a few days might help?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, when I got to work, I recieved a phone call from the BO to notify me that she found the culprit for the cause of his injury.

An Abcess.

It sprung a leak in his hock - the abcess is in his joint, and it burst out this morning. 

She contacted my Vet and my Vet got out there around 4:00pm, but I haven't heard anything yet from her as to what is going on. I am sure he'll be on antibiodics, but I don't know anything about how an abcess ends up in the hock?

Anyways, tha'ts what I know so far.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG Poor Nelson ((HUGS)) for you and Nelson.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh...the poor guy!
sending you two some good vibes....
Hope things will start to get better with the starting of meds
keep us posted!
hp


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, I just got back from the barn. Just as I got there so did the Vet.

It turns out to not be an abcess - it is cellulitus *sp*. He has 2 large holes in his hock and one is about to burst but there is alot of drainage.

He got Cellulitus from the severe tissue damage. 

So he is on 2 seperate antibiodics, one is Pen and the other is a name I cannot remember. He is on high doses 2 or 3 times a day, and he also has topical medicated ointments that have to be put onto the open wounds.

Lost of cleaning of his leg and we'll see where that goes.

The drainage got rid of a ton of the swelling, so his leg is starting to look normal again, cept the massive holes - but my vet said he should be back to normal within a few weeks.

I asked if this will effect performance, moveabillity and she said it should not at all. She's seen worse cases and those horses returned to their normal routines after the case.

So that's good news. I'd of taken pics for you guys, but I'm sure you don't want to see an oozy gooey leg.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Hope he gets better soon! (( hugs )) I am sure he will be justb fine keep us updated!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

MIE..
Glad to hear things got sorted out and the vet said he will be ack to himself in a few weeks.
Give him special love ...
HP


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Well it's good to have the mystery solved at least! Poor Nelson!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank goodness! I'd rather it be a gross oozing sore than something worse. So glad it won't affect his performance either. 
I looked up cellulitus, very interesting Treating Cellulitis in horses EQUINE Ink


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting the link! I appreciate the time and effort for you to of gone through that to share with me *HUGS*

I'm on my way out to the barn, just got home from work - I'm expecting a disgusting, yucky leg, I hope he'll be a bit better than where he was last night.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright! BIG IMPROVEMENT!

Since the liquid in his leg burst through, the swelling has gone down immensely in his leg and hock! Yes, there are 3 holes in his leg with crap seeping out, BUT he is standing on his leg once again, and he is moving around alot in his stall.

His personallity has improved greatly as well. When I showed up, he noticed me and turned around and nuzzled my face. His eyes are sparkly again, and he is acting like his normal self again.

I am so happy to see him standing on his leg, and I am happy to see him eating normally again and drinking and back to his ol' self.

Yes, it looks ugly with all the drainage, but I'm glad to see my horse again.

He is still on a high dose of antibiodics for a few more days, and bute - but things are looking up and up


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay ! very good news !!

my friend just had the vet out tonight & found out her horse cant be ridden for 6 months =[


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh, that's just devistating news - but better than "Never be ridden again"? Still very hard. 

There are 2 horses at my barn who are on 6 month stall rest. One is a TB and the other is an Irish Sport Horse.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

poor horseys !!

well marginally better i guess, the horse has never really been very sound. my friend bought her to do hunters with & was not knowledgeable & was totally taken by this trainer [who is truly the only person ive ever even come close to hating..] i feel really bad for her, its just one thing after another... oh and the horse kicked her in the face a week and a half ago..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Very happy to hear things are looking up!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

So glad to hear he is doing better. Our paint gelding's stifle/gaskin area has a major hematoma right now. Got injured somehow on New Year's, nice vet bill for that! Either hit it or got kicked without leaving a mark. Hope he doesn't get cellulitis in there too! Such a bummer not knowing what to do. Luckily he's at our place so we can keep an eye on him but I feel like we can't ride the other horses because he'll freak out and maybe hurt himself more..... Hope Nelson continues to improve. At least it's cold so you don't have to deal with flies!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Fingers crossed!! I'm glad that the cellulitis is being treated so aggressively, it can get very nasty, very quickly.
Good luck!! And thank GOODNESS there wasn't an abscess in his hock!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Great news! I hope he continues to get better with leaps and bounds!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey MIE
Glad to hear Nelson is doing better!!
HP


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay Nelson is getting better


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor Nelson! You are at Lou Don Farms right? That is about 10 minutes from me, so let me know if there is anything you need!

I have been very lucky with all my horses and not having to deal with any serious injuries, the only thing I have ever had to deal with is my old QH gelding use to get an abscess in the same hoof every single spring.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Has the vet recommended any exercise? Just curious about the article I linked, if that was a standard treatment. Glad to hear he is doing so much better


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No exercise as of yet. I'm scard to jinx that leg like I did the first time. I will get a hold of my Vet and have her come out again to determin what steps to take next. 

He is moving around alot though - so I know he can stand on his leg and manuver just fine. While yes, there are still 3 holes in his leg and alot of drainage and goop, he's feeling much better.

I spent about 5 minutes playing cat and mouse with the ****** last night though, lol. Stinker. He see's me walking up to the stall with his Bute Tube in my right hand, and he quickly spun around and stuck his face in a corner in his stall.

I tried to get up to his shoulder, but whenever I attempted to close to his front, he'd spin to the next corner and so on and so forth. Took me a bit before I could catch his face - lol. 

He hates his Bute. When he gets it, he grinds his teeth with anger. I try to surpress it by giving him an apple or cookies, but at that point in time, he's pretty ****ed and wants nothing to do with it. 

So I had to coo him by giving him a rub down and a good brushing and telling him how silly he is. I grab his forelock and shake with my silly voice, and he thinks it is a game so he came around and stuck his face in my armpit. 

Poor guy  Breaks my heart.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

awww poor baby !!

you should get a big syringe & put apple sauce in it & give it to him so he doesnt totally hate it ! at least it sounds like hes starting to feel better =]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww he sounds like a real sweetheart!  Have you tried the apple-flavored bute paste or does he just hate stuff going into his mouth via syringe? I have powdered bute that just goes in Sandie's grain if I ever need to give her any...would he tolerate something like that?


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Lameness REALLY sucks. I'm so glad he's doing better! 

Bru got like 5 huge abscesses in his left hind and was lame for like 6 or 7 months do the number they did on him. We actually thought he had a soft tissue injury because we soaked for so long and no abscess came out. So the vet went looking for one and found a possible lesion but it went into the hoof so we didn't know for sure. But since it _couldn't_ be an abscess we put him on 2 months stall rest. One month in he blew a massive abscess while he was being trimmed. Took like 4 months to get the two other big ones out, and then after that we had a steady stream of teensy ones for the next 2 months. All the while trying to reshape his deformed little hoofy, it was like 2 shoes sizes smaller (he wasn't wearing shoes, just a good reference) and shaped like a fist. Now its mostly normal shaped and just a teensy bit smaller and he's completely sound, and has been since October or so...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oish Upsidedown, that sounds like a mess! 

Nelson is a VERY finicky eater. I tired the tub of Apple Flavoured Bute that I bought from my vet for $31.00 - and he wouldn't touch his grain at all. So I tried to mix it with apple sauce, nadda. I then tried it with CoCo Soya, same result - wasn't going for it.

So we got the paste, and that's what we're going with. Poor fellow, I know that stuff tastes horrible. LOL, my Coach asked me if I've ever tasted it before, and I repsonded "Ahhh, no...no. I don't think I've ever had the inclination to even attempt to taste it" and she started to laugh saying "I did!" and oh my gosh, I had a great laugh.

So, last night, I tasted it. And I dry heaved - yep - yes I did. So while I understand why he gets so grumpy and hides his head from me in the corner of his stall, he needs it. 

What I can do, is try to mix the Bute Paste with some Apple Sauce and try that - BUT I have to hide the seringe from him, or we'll play more Cat And Mouse.

I wasn't able to get out to see him tonight. I feel so guilty, but the weather has been so horrible all day, non stop snow. The roads are horrific and there is no way I am driving 45 minutes on bad roads to get to the barn. So thankfully the BO is going to clean his leg for me and feed him and give him his bute *ha...good luck with that*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> The roads are horrific and there is no way I am driving 45 minutes on bad roads to get to the barn.


uh YEAH!! frickin snow storm!! We're supposed to get 2-4 inches tonight and then 4-6 on top of that tomorrow...and we already have several on the ground -- we're gettin buried here in NE OH! :lol:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, the snow finally stopped and it is 10:00am. There is so much snow, I think I need to invest in snow shoes just to get from the house to the car and from the car to the house.

This is rediculous. But I'm used to it from growing up in the Cariboo Chilcoltin back in British Columbia.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your story of the bute made me laugh. I have a tube, I may have to give it a taste :lol: I always thought it was the texture of the paste that was so disagreeable to them but it seems it tastes yucky too?! We usually go at it as a team effort. My husband holds the head and I grab a lip and shove the tube in. Then of course they spit half of it back out :lol: stinkers


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The trick is to stick the tube in the back corner of their mouth, and get it as far back as you can. Then when you have finished administering it, hold their head up as high as you can and rub their throat - that makes them swallow and the head up high prevents them from spitting it out.

~~~

Alright, so today we got the OK from my vet to start hand walking Nelson. Not lame at all, stiff, but not lame.

Same 3 holes, same drainage, same heat in his hock. But no swelling, no heat in his canon bone.

Same Pen shots, and bute and ointments - but at least we are able to get him out of his stall.

Here are some pictures - WARNING!!! DO NOT OPEN IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE THE WOUNDS!

I would of posted the pictures directly, but then I thought of those who cannot stand this sort of stuff, so I decided to post the links to the pics so if you readers choose to look, then you can, and if not, then you don't have to.

If this stuff doesn't bother you, here is what his leg looks like:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v700/Laya01/Nelson%20And%20Zeus/030.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v700/Laya01/Nelson And Zeus/029.jpg


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope he doesn't end up getting proud flesh


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW what did that horse do to himself?! Silly boy!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know it! I don't know what happened, we are all baffled as to what could of caused this - but we do know that there was extreme trauma to the tissue, via a kick or strike or he hit himself or a sprain. 

?????????????? who knows! ?????????????

But this is the result. The massive swelling that took place with no relief for a few days, ended up with it bursting out and so the result are the 3 holes and the drainage.

BUT, there is NO swelling anymore. And the bottom hole is healing up. I had to pick a scab off of it this morning, so that is a great sign and during our walk today *1/2 hour* he was jigging and just wanted to go.

My Vet is coming back out Monday, so I hope she'll say that he can be on partial turn out, or full turn out - we'll see.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Proud flesh shouldn't be too big of a deal, especially in that location. It won't interfere with boots or anything so I wouldn't worry about it.

If he does end up getting some, call me crazy, but I would try a hollistic energy healer. no kidding! Ginisee got her proud flesh and we were desperate, called the energy healer and it reduced significantly!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You're right about the proud flesh, I shouldn't be worried about it, he's moving wonderfully, he's happy, and it wont hold our performance while at HT's and during lessons. I am very thankful that this wasn't anything worse, so I am thankful I have a horse to use and he's on the mend.

So you're right Drew - proud flesh is the least of my worries.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You could always use *Wonder Dust* to help prevent the proud flesh...I've heard it works WONDERS! ;-) (sorry, I couldn't help myself!)

Wonder Dust™ - Promotions


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually, proudflesh is pretty common on the legs because of the movement/blood flow. I've heard people have had great results using meat tenderizer to treat/prevent it. But agree, it's the least of your/his problems right now.

Here's to a speeeeeeeeeedy recovery


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, meat tenderizer worked for us to an extent then the hollistic vet gave us some MAJICK YELLOW POWEDRZ! haha


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So glad to hear he is feeling well enough to get jiggy :lol: Those photos really aren't too bad. I'm sure it was worse at the beginning when it was still swollen. It looked good and clean. I'm sure it will heal up great. 
I'm always amazed the stuff a horse can get into. I am constantly on the look out for horse hazards. Once in awhile one of them will find something to get a boo-boo on.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

MIE...
Poor Nelson...It is good to read there is some improvements. I am sure he is happy to be able to have a hand walk ... better than nothing.
I hope the Vet will give a good report tomorrow...
Hugs for Mom and Nelson...
Halfpass


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks HalfPass and Vidalco!

I know Nelson is very happy to get out of his stall, and I know he really needs to beable to move about and stretch....the issue is, when he see's all his buddies out in the pasture, he starts to get into a fuss.

He stares at them nonstop when we are outdoors, and he'll call for them. Then, when he does get put into his stall - he screams and screams and screams. Poor guy, he definately is NOT a stall horse.

When all his buddies are inside with him, he's quiet as a mouse and is relaxed and calm, but when he's left inside while the majority are out, he is not a happy camper.

 

So I hope he'll be able to be on turn out soon, if not for the whole day and out in the large pasture, I hope it will be partial day and in a paddock.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

How is Nelson???
Did you say the vet was going to check him on Monday???
I hope he is doing well.
Tiny can get the same way if he is left by himself...
Seperation anxiety!
It totally stresses me out when he gets that way.
Sending you and Nelson ~(hugs)~
HP:wink:


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

How is Nelson now?
Hope he is feeling a bit better
Phoebe is so not a stall horse either I think if she had any bad damage in her leg that would mean she would have to be on box rest for a long time I don't know what I would do with her because she box walks and gets anxious.

Hugs for you and lots of carrots for Nelson


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Thanks HalfPass and Vidalco!
> 
> I know Nelson is very happy to get out of his stall, and I know he really needs to beable to move about and stretch....the issue is, when he see's all his buddies out in the pasture, he starts to get into a fuss.
> 
> ...


Poor guy! :-( I've had to have Sandie on stall rest before and she does the SAME thing! It's so sad, I hate it!! Hope Nelson gets some turn out soon!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for not keeping you guys posted!

Yes, my Vet came out yesterday.

She was very impressed with how quickly Nelson is healing. She expected to see worse, but was quite surprised to see where he is now. 

He has even been given the ok to be turned out in a small paddock for 1 hour a day.

She watched him walk, and was very impressed with his stride. No signs of lameness at all at the walk. His hind foot surpasses where his front landed. But at the trot, definate signs of ouchiness.

So he is on the same regime of ointments, but he is off of the Penicillian IM injections and on Tucoprim orally. Still on bute, but it is 1 gram once a day. 

So taking it one day at a time. She will come back out again next Monday.

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MIE -- I missed this thread somehow -- sorry to not have posted, but very glad to hear that Nelson will be OK!   

I really appreciate the info posted on this thread. Having read the write up on cellulitis link provided, it is certainly something that can easily happen. Bacteria from a small, read TINY, scrape is soooo easy to have happen. Especially at my house I'm sure. I have learned something I think is very important -- what to watch for and how to care for it.

Good luck with him. I don't see why he couldn't go on full-turnout alone if you could keep the joint wrapped somehow, though I haven't the foggiest how you could keep a hock wrapped. I'm sure the movement will help him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> MIE -- I missed this thread somehow -- sorry to not have posted, but very glad to hear that Nelson will be OK!


It's ok! No worries  But I am glad you found it!

Unfortunately, the hock is really tough to wrap, and should only be done by someone who is very experienced on the matter. He's only allowed out for an hour a day, and he has to be watced so that he doesn't go bonkers and re-injurs it.

So the BO and I are hesitant on allowing him to be out. So for now, I'm hand walking him in the indoor arena for an hour when I get out of work in the evening.

Did you see the pictures?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

MIE...
Glad the vet sees such good improvements with Nelson...
He is so fortunate to have a good Mommy like yourself...
~(nelson)~
Halfpass


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yay nelson !
have you tried a spider wrap on his hock ?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

We did a Spyder Wrap on his hock when we poulticed it, but my Vet highly discouraged it.

I just spoke with her today on the phone, and she said no turn out. She is worried that he'll be overly excited when he gets put into the paddock and reinjur himself thorugh excited movement, and we'll be back at square one.

She said 2 more weeks of stall rest, and walking him as much as possible throughout the day's.

So we'll just keep things as is, and he'll get re-asessed in 2 weeks. 

My Vet said he should be back to riding and on full turn out in 2 weeks. She wants us to take steps forward and not backward, so that is why she discouraged turn out for an hour for "just in case".

And I agree, I would far wrather play it safe than to jeapordize his hock at this point. It's been almost 2 weeks now, so another 2 weeks should be playing it safe eh?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Did you see the pictures?


I didn't see pictures of the swelling before the drainage, but I did look at the ones just a few posts ago. Messy, but being looked after towards full recovery and that is, after all, what is most important. Hopefully his hair will grow back nicely and not white. That'd be a bonus.

As far as no turn-out, I understand what you have decided. It makes sense. But perhaps you could still ride him? Just at a walk? I think it would do him good if he is able to carry the weight. Under saddle you could still keep him controlled to prevent injury unless he is typically spooky. Sorry, I can't remember his personality right now.

2 more weeks - wow. My horses would go bonkers. I once kept my mare locked up for 2 days and that was as long as either of us lasted. I made a tiny little turn out area for her -- something like 30 x 30 for the first week and bigger every week after that. I would put her in the barn as late as night as I cared to go out and take her out as early as I could get my lazy self out of bed!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson was going bonkers at first, the poor guy would get all hyped up when all his buddies would get turned out in the A.M. Thoughout the day, he would pace and scream, until they came back in. Then he'd calm down and relax.

Now, he's much better since he's been in since the 1st of January - both leg wise and temperment wise while in his stall. 

I am just super excited about him being able to go back out, and back in the saddle.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY for progress!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay things are getting a bit better I know he can't be turned out but at least he is headed in the right direction


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*sigh* I am just so depressed you guys. 

I know that he is healing wonderfully and I know that he has 2 more weeks to go, but it is depressing.

I hate seeing him in this state, and he's lost weight, and all of his muscle mass since we stopped riding. And everytime I am at the barn, is after work *I get out at 5:00pm and get to the barn after 6:00pm* everyone is there to ride and take lessons and enjoy their horses - while I am doctoring Nelson and hand walking him.

I know tha sounds selfish and I don't mean it to - I am happy to have a horse that is on the mend and to know that he will beable to go back to his regular routine, I know I am thankful for that and blessed for that - but it is still depressing.

I had hoped to beable to join the barn's Jump Team's this season. They start Feb 1st, and the whole barn competes against one another. But I can't join, because Nelson is out. 

I know I'll be happy when he's been given the OK to start work - but I am worried of the "What if's" and the "Not fair's"


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey MIE...
I am glad that Nelson is on the mend.
I totally understand your depression. While my gelding has his own set of issues, I spend a lot of time hand walking him. It is just about time to get on him. Monday I think...just some walking.
I have been doing lots of handwalking since I got to this barn last May. So I totally understand when everyone else is taking lessons and doing all the horsey stuff while your taking care to restore your horse.
Things will turn around for both you!!!
Hang in!
Halfpass.
PS....
Here is something to make you smile...
I love the Brow Band you made for me and all the folks I have showed it too Love IT!!!
I will do my best to take a pic when the sunshine returns.....if it ever does...lol


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Been following the thread and glad that Nelson is on the mend - hocks injuries are always bad news and keeping my fingers crossed that Nelson makes a full recovery.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I feel your pain. Our paint gelding injured his stifle/gaskin area somehow and has an enormous hematoma, very lame. After reading your post I was paranoid about it getting cellulitis but so far no infection. It was getting smaller and he was walking on it, then the other night he seems to have re-injured it and it swelled up even more so he's still in the tiny pen..... been like this since New Year's Day. Vet says there isn't much we can do except wait for it to heal...... He's my daughter's Pony Club mount who was back in full form after breaking his withers last year! Accident prone maybe..... Anyways, I'm really glad Nelson is recovering, I can sympathize with your impatience and disappointment. Is there another horse at the barn that needs to be exercised so at least you could ride a little? Hang in there.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hang tough, MIE. Yet another day has passed and we're on to a new one. That's one less to go to full recovery!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I feel your pain. Our paint gelding injured his stifle/gaskin area somehow and has an enormous hematoma, very lame. After reading your post I was paranoid about it getting cellulitis but so far no infection. It was getting smaller and he was walking on it, then the other night he seems to have re-injured it and it swelled up even more so he's still in the tiny pen..... been like this since New Year's Day. Vet says there isn't much we can do except wait for it to heal...... He's my daughter's Pony Club mount who was back in full form after breaking his withers last year! Accident prone maybe..... Anyways, I'm really glad Nelson is recovering, I can sympathize with your impatience and disappointment. Is there another horse at the barn that needs to be exercised so at least you could ride a little? Hang in there.


I am sorry to hear about your gelding. Makes you wonder what it is that they do to themselves? Have you tried Cold Poulticing his leg? I hope he gets better soon!

How in the world did he break his withers? OMG!



> I totally understand your depression. While my gelding has his own set of issues, I spend a lot of time hand walking him. It is just about time to get on him. Monday I think...just some walking.
> I have been doing lots of handwalking since I got to this barn last May. So I totally understand when everyone else is taking lessons and doing all the horsey stuff while your taking care to restore your horse.
> Things will turn around for both you!!!


It is very depressing isn't it. I just want my horse to be back to normal. I was going through pictures of us before the injury and I sat there and cried. I am so worried that he wont be the same after this.

Everytime I touch his canon bone, he acts with a reaction of pain and that worries me. I asked my BO "What if there is a fracture? Maybe I should get xray's" and she said "nooo. If it were fractured he wouldn't be putting all his weight on it and he wouldn't be walking and he would of had a high fever due to the result"

The swelling isn't going away. The majority has gone, yes, but there is still swelling in his ankle and in his hock. 

This is just so depressing.



> Been following the thread and glad that Nelson is on the mend - hocks injuries are always bad news and keeping my fingers crossed that Nelson makes a full recovery.


Thanks Nutty. I'm still worried. There is that nagging voice in the back of my head that something is wrong. My Vet says he'll be fine, but something just keeps telling me - no, no he wont.

~~~

To the question about me riding another horse for now - yes, I have options. My BO has given me access to her Irish Hunter mare which I greatly appreciate it - but I don't think I am ready to ride another horse yet. 

*sigh* I just want my Nelson, Mr BooBerry to be himself again.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Tahoe won't allow us to even touch the area so icing it won't work for now. I asked the vet about it and he said "goodluck " . Got the same answer on a fracture, that he wouldn't put any weight on it if he had....

Last year, while out playing in the pasture, he went over backwards and landed on his withers. Snapped off about 3-4" of 4 spines. Very painful, long recovery but other than having a concave spot where the spines used to stick up, he's absolutely fine now. It doesn't affect where his saddle goes and it's under his mane which is really good.

Hang in there!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks danastark for making me feel better *HUGS*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its got to be tough after a long day, going out to take care of a recovering horse. I do know how that feels, I can't wait till Saro is recovered and finished so if something ever happens to Vida I'll have a second horse to ride. 
Nelson will be all mended soon and you'll look back on this as a bonding time. I know all that hand walking with him wanting to be out with his buddies has to be tiresome as well. Hang in there, and {{{hugs}}} to you both


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Vidaloco! *HUGS*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hang in there!! Nelson will be back to normal sooner than you think! When Sandie had splints and was off, it felt like forever, and then I was afraid even to trot her, always paranoid that she was "off" again! But after a couple weeks and some successful rides, we were back to trotting and even cantering, and jumping again thereafter. 

This will all be good again, have faith in that! It's good that you're taking the time now to let him heal properly...which is going to mean a swifter recovery and better down the road as well. But trust me, I understand your depression and fear :-( 

Keep up the work you're doing to get him better!! *HUGS from Sandie & I*

PS...got the browband back and put it on my new dark brown bridle and it looks AWESOME so thanks again!! ;-)


----------

